# 20 Lbs Propane Tank Instead Of Oem Bottles



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The standard 20-lbs tanks are much easier to exchange at nearby grocery stores than having to take the OEM 30-lbs bottle off the rack and haul it to the fill station. I am wondering if anyone ever thought about replacing the OEM tanks with two 20-lbs tanks? A lot of campers like me always camp at places with full hookup would rarely use any propane for a week long trip. The 20lbs unit should be adequate for the job.

Secondly, the 20lbs bottles exchange cost is $17, which is less than what filling station charges to top off the 30-lbs tank at per pound cost.

Another thought, is there any gadget one can get to transfer propane from 20-lbs bottles to the 30-lbs without having to take it off the trailer?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Exchanging bottles is almost double the cost of a refill here so I would never change to 20# and exchange bottle but if it works for you then there is nothing that prevents it. Here the coat is $2.35 a GALLON at the fill station and 1 gallon is 4.11 pounds.

Transfer from bottle to bottle can not be done.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I've thought about this myself recently. I still have propane from two years ago. I rarely use the furnace, just use a small ceramic heater. It would save hauling an extra 40-50 lbs and you can pick up replacement 25lb tanks almost anywhere. I think the threaded rod on the tank holder might adjust down to a 25lb tank. Will have to measure and see.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There's no reason you can't. My small SOB came with 20 lbers. Acutally I can't think of a reason for 2 30 lb for most camping since there is a auto changeover requlator to the backup and if you keep track and refill one as soon as it gets empty. Running the furnace in cold weather would be the exception since that eats through a lot of propane.

Be careful of the propane exchange deals. Some aren't a full 20 lbs of gas in the tanks.... However, like Andy said, if it is cheaper in your area, then go for it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Nathan said:


> There's no reason you can't. My small SOB came with 20 lbers. Acutally I can't think of a reason for 2 30 lb for most camping since there is a auto changeover requlator to the backup and if you keep track and refill one as soon as it gets empty. Running the furnace in cold weather would be the exception since that eats through a lot of propane.
> 
> Be careful of the propane exchange deals. Some aren't a full 20 lbs of gas in the tanks.... However, like Andy said, if it is cheaper in your area, then go for it.


I'll have to find another fill station to do business with. I took mine to the one closest to my house and paid almost $40 to refill the 30lbs bottle. It was not even empty just yet. The operator said it was a flat charge for 30-pounder regardless of its content status.

One 20-pounder would last me for a few trips as I use it mainly for cooking breakfasts. Dinner cooking is done with an unleaded-fuel Coleman away from the camper to keep it clean.

I am also thinking of replacing the two OEM bottles with one 20-pounder to save bulk and weight for a tool box installed on the trailer tongue.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We just paid $30 to fill a 30 lb'er (I'm thinking about driving out to Idaho to get mine fileld next time







). I had 1 20 lb tank on my pop up. Well, it ran out of gas at ~11pm one night when DW really wanted the furnace to run. Let's just say, that second tank is now a requirement for us.









The only issue with running with 1 tank is you'll have to find a different way to hold it down. The current hold down is designed for 2 tanks.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We have the standard two tank setup. We pay $1.25 per pound for propane here in Maryland. The trick we learned (because we ran out at 2 am in Glacier Park when it was 40 degrees in July!!!) is:

1. Draw from one tank. Don't use the automatic changeover.

2. When the tank runs out, flip the lever over to tank #2 and make a note to fill up tank #1 in the next few days. Unless you're dry camping, you'll probably go past a propane "store" and can duck in and fill 'er up.

The reason for not using the autochangeover is that you'll never know how low you are until you run out. And Murphy's Law says you'll run out at 2 am on a cold night.

Fillups: some states (like Calif) have the practice of charging a flat rate to "fill" your tank. Whether you need 2 gallons or 20 gallons, you pay the same. Other states (like here in Maryland) charge by the pound or gallon. Find out the rules and do it their way and save significant bucks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My local Propane supplier wil run a sale and charge $8.88 for a twenty pounder but you have to fill 3 tanks. I go in and pay the money for 60 pounds then give the attendent my two 30lb tanks. James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I just had one of our tanks refilled at a local tool rental place for a flat fee of $20. It's nearly the same price to exchange a 20 pounder around here.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I changed out the 30's to 20's without any problems at all. YOu just need to crank the wing nut on the centre shaft down to fit. The regulator assembly will just follow it down.

Biggest reason for me was weight. I have a KRS and haul my motorcycle in the front of the trailer with is more weight than I wanted. It is also easier to change tanks and I use quite a lot at times.

Usually the cost of replacement is proportionate to the size of tank in my experience.

Used the leftover LP in the 30's for the BBQ at home.


----------

